
Wearable Android: Coming to a Wrist Near You - Marakana - Emdub
http://marakana.com/s/wearable_android,1076/index.html
======
swah
The "gigantic watches" trend (see
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/25/fashion/mens-watches-
keep-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/25/fashion/mens-watches-keep-getting-
bigger.html)) comes handy for selling those things.

------
jamespcole2
Want! just tried to buy it on Amazon but they don't ship to Australia, trying
to contact them directly to get one sent out. Hopefully i can land one soon.

